# Looking for pee pad advice



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola has been fantastic for pee pad training. Doesn't have accidents and goes to find her pad in her playpen as soon as she wants to go. The problem is with poo. She really isn't comfortable about it. She has only had one accident but that is because I watch her like a hawk and always catch her, then when she goes in the proper place I praise and sometimes treat her. But she still starts to sniff around and get distressed, then I catch her and put her in her playpen to do her business. She really still thinks she is doing it in the wrong place. Any ideas? I did put another pad at the other side of the room incase she would prefer to go elsewhere than peeing, but she hasn't used that pad at all.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Sounds familiar. Haiku used to be extra picky about where she pooped. It was as if she couldn't possibly do it in the same place she pees. As a result, she was having poo accidents long after she was reliable and trustworthy with pee. I was consistent with her, and then it just seemed to click for her and her entire potty routine was in place - she now does it all on the pee pads without incident.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 9 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849399


> Sounds familiar. Haiku used to be extra picky about where she pooped. It was as if she couldn't possibly do it in the same place she pees. As a result, she was having poo accidents long after she was reliable and trustworthy with pee. I was consistent with her, and then it just seemed to click for her and her entire potty routine was in place - she now does it all on the pee pads without incident.[/B]


Oh thank you. Sounds like light may be at the end of the tunnel. She has never gone to the right place to poo yet though, but she make such a fuss, literally climbing the walls when she wants to go, so it is pretty easy to catch her.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never have done the pee/poo pad thing, but since Pepper goes potty outdoors, I have noticed the same thing. I mean, she has one section of the yard that she pees in and another that she poos in...so it must not be an indoor pootty pad issue at all....just an individual dog's thing. Many people here have no prob getting theirs to pee and poo in the same place on a pad... :confused1:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 10 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849519


> Never have done the pee/poo pad thing, but since Pepper goes potty outdoors, I have noticed the same thing. I mean, she has one section of the yard that she pees in and another that she poos in...so it must not be an indoor pootty pad issue at all....just an individual dog's thing. Many people here have no prob getting theirs to pee and poo in the same place on a pad... :confused1:[/B]


Yes dogs often seem to search for the perfect poo spot outside lol. She does go outside with no problem also, I am finding it really convenient that she is happy to do both.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My Ollie used to be pad trained but once he figured out how to go outside, he prefered that. My understanding is that dogs like to "go" as far away from their "den" as possible (i.e. her play pen) soooo, now that she knows she CAN go far away from her den, maybe that's what she's looking to do. That's what Ollie wanted. And I complied so he doesn't go on pads at all anymore. Maybe some dogs that are not given the option to go poo outside will go on whatever indoor pad given, but given the option will prefer outside. you'll have to be super consistant if you want her to continue to go indoors because she may be wanting to go out....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember Ellie's days of pooing on the floor. She was great as going potty on the pad but she wouldn't poo there. I think she was about a year old before she was pooing on the pad consistently. She really likes her privacy when going poo, if she noticed that anyone was watching her or even within her site she would stop. So I put her pad in a spot where nobody could see her and whenever she came off the potty pad I would check it and if it was poo she got lots of hugs and kisses along with her treat and she loved that, she still runs to me and does the 'happy poopoo spin' after she goes, it's so cute. I also put two pads together side by side and she will pee on one pad and poo on the other.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 10 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849544


> My Ollie used to be pad trained but once he figured out how to go outside, he prefered that. My understanding is that dogs like to "go" as far away from their "den" as possible (i.e. her play pen) soooo, now that she knows she CAN go far away from her den, maybe that's what she's looking to do. That's what Ollie wanted. And I complied so he doesn't go on pads at all anymore. Maybe some dogs that are not given the option to go poo outside will go on whatever indoor pad given, but given the option will prefer outside. you'll have to be super consistant if you want her to continue to go indoors because she may be wanting to go out....[/B]


She did seem happier to poo outside, so I mainly have her go inside now. Pee wise, she pretty much goes on command.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 10 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849552


> I remember Ellie's days of pooing on the floor. She was great as going potty on the pad but she wouldn't poo there. I think she was about a year old before she was pooing on the pad consistently. She really likes her privacy when going poo, if she noticed that anyone was watching her or even within her site she would stop. So I put her pad in a spot where nobody could see her and whenever she came off the potty pad I would check it and if it was poo she got lots of hugs and kisses along with her treat and she loved that, she still runs to me and does the 'happy poopoo spin' after she goes, it's so cute. I also put two pads together side by side and she will pee on one pad and poo on the other.[/B]


Yes Lola seems to hide more, she also seems kind of embarrassed, awww! I have moved a pad behind a couch where she often wants to go, but she hasn't used it. This morning for the first time she walked into her pen and pooed artytime: but then when she wanted to go later she started beside her pen again  then she was missing the pad in there too. How odd. Looks like a bit of a long haul for consistency.

How exciting, you new baby will soon be with you  She has the same Daddy as Lola.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yea! patience is a virtue, she has got it  yesterday she went twice to the right place unaided and today......perfection arty: I guess I embarrassed her by posting her behavior on here.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lol. I"m glad she's getting it.

For Bisou, I have to put 2 pads down as she won't go both on the same pad.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 11 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850170


> Lol. I"m glad she's getting it.
> 
> For Bisou, I have to put 2 pads down as she won't go both on the same pad. [/B]


LOL funny Bisou  These little Malts are such characters.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a bit late on this thread but hoping Lola is getting the hang of it? Here are things that have worked for both Bella and Leah:

1. Always have separate pads for #1 and #2. They don't like to use the same pad to do both!
2. When she is about to poop, don't look at her lol
3. ok this is going to sound really gross, but if you leave a very tiny smudge of her poop on the pad that you want her to go on, chances are that she will go there. And I really mean tiny!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Dec 7 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859397


> I'm a bit late on this thread but hoping Lola is getting the hang of it? Here are things that have worked for both Bella and Leah:
> 
> 1. Always have separate pads for #1 and #2. They don't like to use the same pad to do both!
> 2. When she is about to poop, don't look at her lol
> 3. ok this is going to sound really gross, but if you leave a very tiny smudge of her poop on the pad that you want her to go on, chances are that she will go there. And I really mean tiny![/B]


Thanks very much  she is really very good now. The only slight problem is that she turns around and leaves a bit too early Lol.


----------

